# Sleeping ear plugs to get rid of insomnia



## Rosalie (Feb 7, 2012)

Does anyone here use ear plugs for sleeping? 
I'm going to solve my insomnia problems with the help of them. But there is such a big choice of sleeping ear plugs. Is there a particular brand that is really good? Which earplugs would you recommend to choose?


----------



## TheoBobTing (Jul 8, 2010)

These are pretty good. http://www.snorestore.co.uk/acatalog/bioears-earplugs.html

I don't know what country you're in and whether they're available there though.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Thats the exact brand and type I use, it helps me alot. I live in britain so im not sure if they are avalible outside of it, or if they are under a different brand name outside the country.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I just take melatonin whenever I can't sleep. It's effective, but you get weird dreams...


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I'd be scared of not hearing a carbon monoxide or smoke detector


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't have insomnia but I use earplugs almost everyday because my roommates wake me up. I really need to move. Having my room next to (the water pipes are in the wall) the bathroom really sucks. I can hear every toilet flush, every shower, and most annoying of them all, the creaky sink faucet. I use the foam ones like those above. They're comfortable but I'm afraid I'm going to get an ear infection one of these days from the moist environment.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

My ear plugs must suck because they barely reduce my hearing.


----------



## Kissadilla (Feb 12, 2012)

I use them if I'm sleeping somewhere with noises I'm not used to...I'm a light sleeper. I just use regular old foam ones. They are a lifesaver.


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

ManOnTheMOON said:


> The trick is to squeeze em and stick em in far and let em expand in your ear.
> 
> I started using earplugs in college because of noisy room mates. They make a major difference. you can still hear its just the hard noises are softer. If the alarm goes off you will wake up. now every time I use them I fall asleep in no time.


I tried this a few years ago because of a noisy roommate, but when I would squeeze them and stick them in my ears, instead of expanding in my ears they would just slowly pop out. I can't tell you how many times I tried to get them to work. I don't know if they were just crappy earplugs or if my ears are weird :|


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Whitney said:


> I tried this a few years ago because of a noisy roommate, but when I would squeeze them and stick them in my ears, instead of expanding in my ears they would just slowly pop out. I can't tell you how many times I tried to get them to work. I don't know if they were just crappy earplugs or if my ears are weird :|


What I also try to do is I pull on my ear up and outwards while putting in the twisted earplug. Once I get the plug in, I let go of the ear.

I use these ones:


----------



## CipherAgent (Feb 22, 2012)

I first started wearing earplugs when I was dorming because of a suitemate that would blast his stereo at 8am in the morning. I've recently started using them again because of noisy neighbors.


----------



## CipherAgent (Feb 22, 2012)

Oh any brand works fairly well. Just go to your local convenience store.


----------

